# Verification



## shaunlin41 (22 Apr 2003)

:tank:  

Help!!!  I have been waiting for a verification of former service for 10 months now, 18 including the 8 month waiting period since I vr‘d I have tried contacting CFRC Vancouver many many times and even wrote a letter requesting attention but no progress yet.  Can anyone give me another route to travel?  I badly want to go on my QL‘s this summer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2003)

Contact your Member of Parliment


----------



## 30 for 30 (22 Apr 2003)

I‘ve been waiting 7 months for my verification of service. What a nightmare. Surely this is just a matter of simply opening the right filing cabinet somewhere in the bowels of NDHQ and obtaining the right file and mailing it to CFRC?


----------



## MP 811 (22 Apr 2003)

The verification of service takes forever because it first has to go to NDHQ to find your information, then proceeds to your respective area headquarters were they decide there what rank your going to hold, standing..........yadda yadda.  All in all, it takes between 4 months right up to a year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunlin41 (22 Apr 2003)

Thanx for the info, it‘s just driving me nuts being a civvy, I don‘t know how long I can hold on and training is soooooooo close.


----------



## shaunlin41 (22 Apr 2003)

what about a greivance or an Ombudsman, does anyone know if this is a good idea or am i just asking for trouble? Where do I file one or who do I talk to.   Does anyone have any input on this tactic?  :rocket:


----------



## MP 811 (22 Apr 2003)

Well, the military ombudsman is Paul Morin in Ottawa.  Unfortunatley, I cant help you with the number but I do believe there‘s a 1-800 number available for use.  My advice to you............relax and wait it out.  Your verification of former service will come sooner or later.  In the mean time, busy yourself with other things!!!!!  Then you‘ll be suprised when you get the call!


----------



## shaunlin41 (22 Apr 2003)

I guess you‘re probally right, but i got my moc chosen for me when I first applied and had to release to change it after basic, then I was released by civies whom decided not to put me on suplementary res. then I was told I had to wait 8 months before re-applying and now I have been waiting for a VFS for 10 months.  It has been a year and a half since my release, my situation is enuff to drive off many others but I still remain the recruiting poster boy anyway. I only got the attention of the CFRC by being the squeeky wheel and I‘ve done everything the way I was told including the release.                       Maybe the CF is full and doesn‘t need anyone right now!   :flame:  LOL


----------



## Pikache (22 Apr 2003)

Just curious. 
What trade are you going for?


----------



## shaunlin41 (23 Apr 2003)

Was going for MP but since the long wait the trade is currently full,  I am now trying for RECCE


----------



## rolandstrong (30 Apr 2003)

I know exactly what you are going through as I just did the same thing through CFRC Vancouver. Bottom line is that 39 brigade is not enrolling recruits as quickly as they normally would due to severe budget problems that occurred in 2002.

Here is my story. After 10 years being out of the Seaforths, I decided to get back into the reserves. March 2002 I put my docs into the 6 Feild Engineering Squadron in North Van. They Told me i would be enrolled at the very latest Sept. 02. Turns out 39 brgade put a moratorium on recruiting due to budget issues. Nobody was going in. My file sat at CFRC until October 02, me tagging along on a bunch of statements like "next week", "Next Month", "October for sure". Nothing happened. I decided to go for infantry officer instead, due to some old friends, and the Seaforths did all they could to get me in. Still nothing. In January 03, facing family and career pressure waiting for the reserves, I switched to the Regs. Funny enough, my VFS showed up one week later. They interviewed me, got me to do the tests, and then told me I had to wait for my former medical docs. One week they said, but Selection Board was only in March 03. In April, not hearing a word from my 3 calls a week, I went down to CFRC. No docs, and I missed selection board due to no docs. My family said they would not wait, so I went to the reserves. I have time booked off, but still no complete file. It is April 29, and my course starts May 21. I wrote John MacCallum (Min of Defense), and he actually followed up with CFRC on my behalf, writing me a fine letter explaining what hurry up and wait means.

I just had to let that out. I am in, but doubtful on course. What a joke.

Its a joke. I am at 14 months now.


----------



## typhoon85 (30 Apr 2003)

Wow i thought that i had been waiting for a long time but you have been waiting for 14 monthes!!!!I have only been waiting 7 monthes


----------



## trackratte (30 Apr 2003)

what‘s RECCE ?


----------



## shaunlin41 (2 May 2003)

RECCE = Reconisance for Armoured soldier


----------



## rolandstrong (2 May 2003)

Go infantry. Lots to do, tons of courses, and a great regiment


----------



## Ralph (2 May 2003)

Keep bugging your file manager at the CFRC office. They‘ll send a "hastener", which is actually just an email, but the squeaky wheel does get greased - I waited a couple months, called, then called again two months later and it had been sitting there already sent from Ottawa for who knows how long. And so they tell me, there is one person looking for the files...and if you were in before everything got computerized, it does take longer.
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## shaunlin41 (3 May 2003)

Unfortunatly They already put two hasteners on the file.


----------



## rolandstrong (3 May 2003)

Hasteners don‘t make a difference with the VFS,as the delay is in Ottawa, not CFRC. I think I got my VFS faster than most, had hasteners and regimental support, and it has still taken 14 months and counting to get my file complete. it is not the recruiting personnel, but the system that lets returning service members down. Too many bureaucratic barriers.


----------



## Deleted member 585 (8 May 2003)

CFRC Halifax confirmed today that I will complete the CFAT, Fitness Test, and interview on 20 May.

My heart goes out to you guys who have been waiting so bloody long for VFS -- mine has been in progress for only 2 months, but I‘m drafting a letter to my ombudsman right now in the event that I yield grandchildren before my former service is verified.

Chins up, boys!


----------



## shaunlin41 (8 May 2003)

Just sent mine in last week, I hope the ombudsman likes it.


----------



## shaunlin41 (16 May 2003)

For anyone having a **** of a time with their VFS,
I sent in a letter to the military ombudsman and the office contacted me within a week.  Within 2 hours of talking to an investigator, I had a call returned to me stating that the recruiting center has had my VFS suddenly appear and they can now proceed with my application.  Imagine that!  :mg:


----------



## rolandstrong (19 May 2003)

Good to hear the VFS showed up. I will be sworn in this week, and off on course for June 5. When I went down to CFRC the told me never to call again unless it was for a beer..and I was the regiments fvkng problem now. We had a good joke, and now I am keen to put that chapter behind. 

I doubt I will be working recruiting anytime soon!  :blotto:  

Off to Gagetown I go...  :mg:


----------



## Pikache (20 May 2003)

I seriously hope CF fixes this recruiting process problem.

If CF has manpower problems, a lot of it would be due to how many applicants lose patience waiting for recruiting process.


----------

